# Kayene pepper?



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

I dont know about you, but I sure love spicy food! So I thought over my options of what I could do when I ran out of spice in a EOTWAWKI scenario. So I thought; "hey, I allready live on a farm where we grow all the food we need so why not try to grow some kayene peppers!"
so later that day I drove to the nearest flower shop and bought a bag of kayene seeds. I planted them 0,5 cm deep and 40 cm apart like the instructions said. now I live in norway so its not as hot as they usualy need to grow so I planted them inside next to windows and putt a lamp over them.
I am looking for tips from people that have done this before, and I will try to keep you updated on the plants!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Im green too, but good luck..I started with "starter plants", and as of today, the flowers are starting to close and make buds, YES. I cant wait.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Kayene is a bit too strong for me unless eating bear or mountain goat in which case I would rather drown out the taste of the meat

I am guessing it is not hard to grow over any other weed. Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## freezedry11 (Jul 16, 2013)

If you need to warm your Kayene pepper plants, you can use a cold frame or mulch which serve as insulator. The insulator will keep the warm inside and prevent the cold from the outside to get into the plants. I'm looking forward to your updates on your plants.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

HVU - any chance of some pictures?


----------

